

Lisdin: Life Is Short, Do It Now - lisdin
http://www.lisdin.com/

======
lisdin
Over the past few days since launching Lisdin in beta, and being submitted to
hackernews we've got # of responses; mostly ideas of gibberish and few form
submissions asking questions, "What is this?", "Requesting Access", etc. In
summary, Lisdin is working on a sticky, to bring value, to the users... Also
they need help to spread the word, "Lisdin: Life is Short, Do It Now!". Come
help the movement.

------
shogun21
I don't get it... What is this?

~~~
theviajerock
Me neither...

